# weak front legs



## Ahuges108 (Feb 22, 2016)

We just had a new buck born, 12 lbs. His front legs are bent at the knees and weak. In pretty sure its from being shoved in a ball inside the womb. Is this something that should straighten out in time or should I be doing something? He tries to walk and seems pretty strong.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

He can have a little BoSe (dose is 1cc per 40 lb) and it can be given orally. He should straighten out in a day or two, this is quite normal for newborns.
That's a pretty good birthweight, what breed is he?


----------



## Ahuges108 (Feb 22, 2016)

He's 100% Boer. He's the biggest baby we had so far. We could have sworn she was having twins!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well congrats on your new baby! Not that I'm partial to Boers or anything.\
Oh, and don't forget the pics!


----------



## Ahuges108 (Feb 22, 2016)

Baby Stuart....we went Minion themed this year!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh his he ever splendid!


----------



## Ahuges108 (Feb 22, 2016)

This is the first time we have used our own buck and I think he makes some pretty cute babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable.
Great advice given.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Adorable!!! Let us know if the Bo Se helps.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

He is ADORABLE! Are his brown spots actually longer,...ugh, not sure how to ask this, but his fur that is brown, is it longer? He is so cute! Take another picture when you can, he is really sweet!

I didn't know you could give Bo-se orally to the little ones! That is very good to know!


----------



## Ahuges108 (Feb 22, 2016)

I didn't give him any bose and he is doing great on his own. He was playing with the other little ones last night.


----------

